# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Fjalor Latinisht-Shqip

## Fiori

Duke qene se sot kam shume gjera per te bere, por nuk jam ne humor te merrem me asnjeren nga ato qe "duhet", atehere po lexoja pak latinisht _(per arsye qe vetem Zoti i di)_, keshtu me vajti mendja ne perkthimin e disa fjaleve ne shqip dhe si rrjedhoje mendova te hapja nje teme te tille. Perkthimet ne vazhdim mund te mos jene 100% te sakta, por mendimet dhe korigjimet jane te pranueshme _(duhet pasur parasysh ketu qe une nuk kam mbaruar per gjuhe)_.


*A*

abbas abbatis : baba
abbatia : manastir 
abduco : rrembej/ ndaj, terheq 
abeo : te largohesh / nderron jete, vdes / ndryshim / te zhdukesh
abscido : te presesh, te ndash 
absconditus : e fshehur, e maskuar  
absens, absentis : i humbur, i larguar 
absorbeo : te gelltitesh
absque : pa, mungese
abstergo : te pastrosh 
absum : te humbesh, te largohesh 



*B*

bardus : budalla
basium : puthje
beatus : i bekuar, me fat, ndonjehere "shenjtor" 
bellicus : marcial, ushtri 
bellum : lufte
bellus : i bukur, simpatik 
bene : melior : optime : mire, me mire, me e mira  
beneficium : priviligj, e drejte, nder 
benigne : i mire, i dhene.  
bestia : kafshe
bibo : te pish
bis : dy here
bos (bovis ) : ka, buall 
brevis : i shkurter, i vogel 
breviter : shkurt


*C*

cado : te biesh, te hedhesh
caecus : nuk shikon, qorr  
caelum : qiell, parajse
campana : zile
candidus : e ndritçme, e bardhe
canis : qen
canto : te kendosh
capillus : floke
capio : te zgjedhesh / te kuptosh / te sulmosh 
capitulus : kapitull, 
caput capitis : koke / krye / shef
carcer : burg, qeli  
cariosus : e prishur, e mykur  
carmen : kenge, poeme
casus : aksident, shans
cattus : mace
cauda : bisht kafshe  
causa : arsye / motiv, pretekst  
causa : situate
caute cautim : i siguruar 
caveo cavi cautum : kujdes 
cavus : vrime 
cedo : te ikesh, te vazhdosh/ ndodh / te largohesh 


*Shprehje*

De mortuis nil nisi bene: Per te vdekurin thuaj vetem fjale te mira!
Errare humanum est: Te gabosh eshte njerzore (lol) - Hieronymus 
Felix qui potuit rerum cognoscere causas: Me fat eshte ai qe ka qene i afte te kuptoje shkakun e gjerave. - Virgil Georgica
Ira furor brevis est: Inati eshte çmenduri e shkurter. - Horati
Quid quid latine dictum sit, altum viditur : Cdo thenje e thene ne latinisht duket si gje e zgjuar ( :ngerdheshje: )
Si vis pacem, para bellum : Nq se do paqe, pergatitu per lufte. 
Manus manum lavat : Njera dore lan tjetren 
Semel insanivimus omnes : Te gjithe kemi qene te cmendur nje here. 
Bis peccare in bello non licet : Ne lufte nuk te lejohet te gabosh dy here. 
Qui vult dare parva non debet magna rogare. : Ai qe jep pak, nuk duhet te prese ti japin shume. 
Vir sapit qui pauca loquitur. : Njerzit e zgjuar flasin pak.



Kaq per sot duke qene se dhe kjo gje nuk po me jep shume kenaqsi.


Pershendetje te gjitheve!

----------


## MI CORAZON

Nuk te dha kenaqesi ty ( per arsye qe vetem zoti i di ) , por na dha ne te tjereve.  :buzeqeshje: 

Quid quid latine dictum sit, altum viditur : Cdo thenje e thene ne latinisht duket si gje e zgjuar .. ( ketu ka shume per te thene,  Fior ) . Uroj qe te kthehesh perseri, ne kete teme.

----------


## Fringo

Audentes fortuna iuvat - Fati ndihmon guximtaret
Errarre humanum est - Te gabosh eshte njerezore
Ubi major, minor cessat - Kur flet me i madhi, i vogli degjon

----------


## Dita

..., atehere po lexoja pak latinisht (per arsye qe vetem Zoti i di),...

 :buzeqeshje: 


Heren tjeter kur te kthehesh, do te jete edhe per ata qe do te ndalen te lexojne ne kete teme, qe nuk eshte gje e vogel dhe qe perben nje motiv te mire per tu perpjekur edhe me shume ne perkthim. 
Meqe ke qeshur vete tek shprehja mbi gjuhen latine qe e ka cituar dhe Korasoni do te lutesha, te gjeje ndonje qe ngjan e madhe shume si shprehje, por eshte ca si jo e paster. Ose permblidh me shume se nje shprehje dhe titulloje fragmentin e postimit: Si tingellojne sharjet ne latinisht.  :buzeqeshje: 

Meqe shoh dhe canis  qeni tek fjalet me vjen ndermend nje gje qe ndesha ne nje ekspozite per zhvillimin e gjuheve te botes para disa muajsh. Ne kinezce (nuk e di sesi shkruhet, por) qenit i thonin Qen (ne te folur). 
Si ka mundesi qe kafshes shtepiake qen ti therrasin qen deri ne Kine? Kjo me habiti, po mbase ka ndonje gjuhetar qe lexon ketu dhe di te me shpjegoje.


Nga ana ime falemnderit per sa ke sjelle deri tani.

----------


## Larsus

kjo eshte teme si shpirt....Dita mos dil nga tema te lutem..... :buzeqeshje:  

ab imo pectore-  nga zemra 
abyssus abyssum invocat   - djalli djallin sjell 

ad praesens ova cras pullis sunt meliora - memiren je veze sot se nje pule mot 

* aeternum vale*  -lamtumire pergjithmone 

amantes sunt amentes ---- te dashuruarit jane lunatike (lovers are lunatics)

amor vincit omnia----dashuria triumfon mbi gjithcka 

ars longa, vita brevis--arti eshte i gjate, por jeta eshte e shkurter

cave canem     ----------ruaju nga qeni 
cave quid dicis, quando, et cui     -------kujdes kur flet, cfare thua e kujt ja thuaj 

cogito ergo sum     I think, therefore I exist 

diem perdidi- iku dhe nje dite per lesh 

dura lex sed lex------ligji eshte i forte po eshte ligj aman

fabas indulcet fames-------kur je i uritur fasulet te duken te embla 

fortes fortuna iuvat--fati ndihmon te zotet

non mihi, non tibi, sed nobis--joper ty jo per mua, po per ne (kjo i shkon ksaj teme) 

nulli secundus- idyti pas asnjeje

semper paratus-gjithnji gati

si fecisti nega!--po e bone mohoje

vade in pace  ik ne paqe  (mirupafshim romake) 
veni vidi vici ----    I came, I saw, I conquered---- erdha pashe mora (HA-MERR-IKE) Julius Caesar ne47 B.C. over Pharnaces, 

veritas vos liberabit-----   the truth shall make you free--e verteta te ben te lire 

victis honor --- honour to the vanquished --nderim te reneve

vita non est vivere sed valere vita est----te jetosh eshtem e teper se te jesh thjesht i gjalle 

aut disce aut discede-- O mesoni o ikni  :majmun duke kercyer:

----------


## Larsus

* pessimum genus inimicorum laudantes*  - ata qe te bejne qejfin jane armiqte me te keqinj

*Alter ipse amicus.*---------------- nje mik i vertete eshte vetja jote e dyzuar (a friend is another self)

* Ars gratia artis* ------------art per hir te artit 

*Audiatur et altera pars!* ------te degjojme kundershtaret! 

*Asinus asinum fricat*---------gomari ja bon qejfin gomarit

* Bona fide.* ----------------ne bese
* Bene qui latuit, bene vixit* ---kush ka jetuar mire, s'ka lene nam 

*Casus belli.* --erdhi lufta!

* Clara pacta, boni amici.* --letrat e hapura, miqesia e forte. 

[b] Concordia res parvae crescent. [-----/b] bashkimi ben fuqine  :buzeqeshje: 

* Conditio sine qua non*  -----------kusht i domosdoshem 
* Corpus delicti.*--------- fakte krimi 

* Cum laude magnum.*---me shume sukses

* Curriculum vitae.* ------the run of life ----te palarat  :buzeqeshje: 

* De gustibus non est dispuntandum*  --shijet nuk argumenetohen 

* De mortuis nil nisi bene.* --per te vdekurin fol mire 

* Dum spiro, spero. (Cicero)*  ---sa kam frymen kam shpresen 

* Errare humanum est, in errore perservare stultum. (Seneca)* -----te gabosh eshte njerezore, ta perseritesh eshte budallallik 

* Ex gratia.*  --------------------------detyrim moral jo ligjor 

* ex libris.*  nga libraria . 

* Et tu, Brute! (Julius Caesar)*  

Exempli gratia. (e.g.)  PER shembull

* Facta, non verba!*  ----vepra jo llafe 

* Falsus in uno, falsus in omnibus.*  mashton ne nje gje, je mashtures per te gjitha. 

* Hannibal ante portas!* --erdhi armiku 

* Homo homini lupus. (Plautus)*  njeriu per njeriun eshte ujk 

* Inter arma silent leges.*  ne kohe lufte, ligjet heshtin. 

* Nocebo.* --- une te dhemb 

* Primus inter pares.*------- i pare mes te barabarteve 

* Quid pro quo.* ------nje gje per nje gje shkembim

* Scio me nihil scire. (Socrates)*----- une di nje gje qe s'di asgje 

Ubi bene, ibi patria------shtepia jote eshte atje ku ndjehesh mire

----------


## Larsus

* virgo intacta. *   virgin

* tempus fugit.*   koha fluturon 

* terra firma.  *  toke e thate 

* sub rosa.  *  ne konfidence 

* res ipsa loquitur*  fshati qe duket nuk do kallauz

* quod erat faciendum (QEF).*  duhet bere 

* pro hac vice*  ne kete rast 

* per ardua ad astra.* nga problemet ne yje 

* pari passu.* njesoj, ne menyre te barabarte 

* modus operandi. *  menyre punimi 

* mutatis mutandis. *  ndryshim i nevojshem 

* ne plus ultra.*  pengese e pashmangshme 

* magnum opus.  *  [une e shkelqyer 

* me judice.*  per mendimin tim   

* mea culpa.  *  faji im 


* mens rea.  *  mendje fajtore

----------


## Larsus

* caput mundi*  qedra e botes

----------


## Fiori

Faleminderit vajza per fjalet e mira, po hedh disa shprehje te tjera sot, fjalorin po pata kohe nga puna do e vazhdoj, ne menyre qe ne fund ti perkthejme fjalite duke pare fjalet nje nga nje _(jo se ndonjeri ka kohe te merret me gjera te tilla)_. Ose kete pune mund ta beje dhe Larsusi qe si duket ka kohe neper duar, vetem me kujdes Larsus, mos i perserit gjerat nga dy here qe mos ngelemi ne nje fjali per jete  :shkelje syri: 

_Shprehjet apo fjalet ne vazhdim, nuk kane per qellim ofendimin e vizitoreve. Shijoni dhe qeshni atehere kur ju qeshet_


*1.*

Nihil tam absurdum, qhod non dictum sit ab aliquo : Nuk ka gje me te turpshme, se nje tullac qe pretendon se ka floke  :ngerdheshje:  
Nihil Homini amico est opportuno amicus. : Nuk ka mik me te mire se nje mik ne nevoje.


*2.*

Quid me apellavisti? : Si me quajte ? (ketu kur behen gati per sherr lol)
Visne illud iterare? : Pa perserite dhe nje here ? (vazhdim i sherrit)
Ita vero, esne comoedus? : Te duket vetja si komedjan huh?
Itane? Tua mater! - ë hë? Mamane tende!
Foras gradiamur. - Ec e vazhdojme kete (sherr) jashte!
Utinam coniurati te inforo interficiant! : Te vravshin kriminelet ne dyqan. lol
Caput vacans - Kokebosh
Caudex - Derr
Cimex - Hajdut
Simulator - Kopjac
Vermis - Krimb
Fac ut vivas - Gjej ndonje gje per te bere (perkthimi jo fjale per fjale)
non compos mentis - i shkarë ( jo i shendoshe nga trute)
Tu, rattus turpis! - Mi i palare.


*3.*

Sum, ergo edo : Jam (egzistoj) prandaj ha.
Lapsus linguae : Me shpetoi goja (gjuha)
Cogito, ergo doleo : Mendoj, prandaj jam i depresuar.
Prehende uxorem meam, sis! : Merre gruan time, te lutem. 
Aliquando et insanire iucundum est : Nganjehere eshte qejf te sillesh si i cmendur   :i habitur!:

----------


## Larsus

> _Postuar më parë nga Fiori_ 
> [B(jo se ndonjeri ka kohe te merret me gjera te tilla)[/i]. Caput Fac ut vivas - Gjej ndonje gje per te bere (perkthimi jo fjale per fjale). [/B]


Fac ut vivas--get a life  :ngerdheshje:  

* Repetitio est mater studiorum*  

perseritja eshte mema e dijes 

* si post fata venit gloria non propero*  nese lavdia vjen pas vdekjes, nuk po nxitohem atehere 

[b]piger[b] dembel 
* Si sapis, sis apis*  po ishe i zgjuar, je punetor (blete)

* Lapsus calami*  gabim shkrimi 

* Lupus in fabula*  zure ne goje dreqin beji gatin shkopin  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PrInCiPiEl

Përshëndetje *Fiori*

* Shpresojmë se do të përktheni edhe ndonjë fjalë latine që fillon me shkronjën *s*
- Në veçanti shprehjen *sapere aude* etj.

Çdo të mira në jetë.

PrInCiPiEl
 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Larsus

* Te audire no possum. Musa sapientum fixa est in aure* 

nuk te degjoj dot. kam nje banane ne vesh  :ngerdheshje: 

*Re vera, cara mea, mea nil refert* sinqerisht e dashur as me cahet koka fare per kete 

* Neutiquam erro*    une nuk kam humbur 

* Noli me vocare, ego te vocabo*  mos me telefono ti, te marr une.  :ngerdheshje: 

* Fac ut gaudeam*  u made my day...

* Te morituri salutamus*  ne qe po vdesim, te pershendesim 

* Nonne de novo eboraco venis? ti je NEWYOKEZ apo jo?*  hahahahahahhahha

----------


## Larsus

*nje nga gjerat me interesante, motot e universiteteve ne latinisht:*

Amherst College.............................. Terras irradient 
Baylor University.............................. Pro ecclesia, pro Texana 
Brooklyn College ..............................Nil sine magno labore 
Brown University .................................In Deo speramus 
City College of New York................... Respice, adspice, prospice 
Columbia University .......................In lumine tuo videbimus lumen 
Dartmouth College ....................Vox clamantis in deserto 
Davidson College (NC)......................... Alenda lux ubi orta libertas 
Delaware College .......................................Scientia sol mentis 
Fordham University ..........................Sapientia et doctrina 
Harvard University..................._ Veritas_ 
Hunter College ........................................Mihi cura futuri 
Johns Hopkins University................................ Veritas vos liberabit 
New York University ..................................Perstare et praestare 
Ohio Wesleyan ...............................In tuo lumine videbimus lumen 
Oxford University..................................... Dominus illuminatio mea 
Southeastern Louisiana University ................Fidelitas, Integritas, Fortitudo 
St. John's College (Annapolis)..................................... Facio liberos 
Trinity College .............................................Pro ecclesia et patria 
Tulane Univerdity ....................................Non sibi, sed suis 
University of Chicago......................... Crescat scientia, vita excolatur 
University of Florida................ Civium in moribus rei publicae salus 
University of Michigan ................................Artes, scientia, veritas 
University of Mississippi.................... Virtute et armis 
University of Missouri .....................................Salus populi 
University of Nebraska .......................Litteris dedicata omnibus artibus 
University of New Mexico ...............................Lux hominum vita 
University of North Dakota ............................Lux et lex 
University of Oregon.......................... Mensagitat molem 
University of Texas .............................Disciplina praesidium civitatis 
University of the South............................. Ecce quam bonum 
University of Toronto.................................. Velut arbor aevo 
University of Vermont ..............................Studiis et rebus honestis 
University of Washington ......................................Lux sit 
Yale University ................................................Lu  x et veritas

----------


## Larsus

* Absum! --ika une!!!*



Volo, non valeo...dua po nuk mundem 
Propino tibi salutem! gezuuar!

-per principel:

Saepe ne utile quidem est scire quid futurum sit ...ndonjehere eshte me mire mos ta dish cte sjelle e nesermja 

Plato: Sat sapienti ...boll per te mencurin! 

Scito te ipsum ....................njih vetveten 

Si vis amari, ama ........nese do te te duan, duaji (seneca)

Uti, non abuti ................perdor, po mos abuzo

Vita luna! .......jete e cmendur...

Apudne te vel me?...shpia ime apo jote?  :ngerdheshje: 

O tempora, O mores............... o kohe!  o morale! cicero

Omnia mea mecum porto.........cfare eshte imja, e marr me vete

----------


## Fiori

Per mikun tim dhe te te gjitheve  :buzeqeshje:  Princin....


*S*


*sapere aude : te guxosh te jesh i zgjuar*

sacculus : çante e vogel dore, thes i vogel 

sacrificum : sakrifice

saepe : sepe : shpesh

saepe : sepe : garth, rrëzëhedge, fence, enclosure, haye.

saepenumero : e perseritur

saepius sepius : shpesh

saeta : floke

saeta equina : floke kali (te mira per harqe violinash/violincelash)

saevio : te jesh i inatosur 

saltem : te paktën, ne te gjitha rastet

salus : shendet, i mbrojtur / pershendetje 

saluto : te urosh per mire, vizite 

salutor : vizitor

salveo : te jesh me shendet

sanctimonia : pasterti, virtut 

sanctimonialis : murgeshe

sanctus : i shenjte

sanitas : i shendetshem (nga trute).

sano : te sherosh

sanus : i shendetshem (mentalisht (?) ).

sapiens : njeri i zgjuar, filozof

sapienter : me zgjuarsi

sapientia : zgjuarsi

sarcina : paketoj

satis : mjaftueshem

saturo : te mbushesh

satus : origjine, fillim/ te mbjellesh 

scabies : te djegesh

scaccarium : loje shahu

scamnum : stol

scaphium : tas

scapulus : shpatull

sceleratus : scelero : ta lash me gjak

scelestus : kriminel

scelus sceleris : krim, mekat

schola : shkolle

scientia : njohuri, shkence

scilicet : sigurisht 

scindo : te presesh / te ndash

scio : te dish, te kuptosh

scisco : te investigosh, te pyesesh / vote, zgjidhje 

scribo, scripsi scriptum : te shkruash, te kompozosh.

scrinium : kuti librash/ letrash 

scriptor : shkrimtar, autor


_vazhdon..._

----------


## gjilanasi77

ductus  cisticus

----------


## gjilanasi77

MEDIA SPATIUM  prenicus

----------

